# My gallery



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I've already had an opening during a two day event in town, I am open to the public for a short time on Saturdays, and today I went over to take out a sculpture I fired last night in the kiln, while I was there today I shot a quick multi-pupose video for relatives and friends and stuck it on youtube:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw6Fccae3mA


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't respond sooner---I watched your video---Nice shop---

It must be hard to accumulate pieces to display---I imagine much of your work is sold before it is made----Nice work----Mike----


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any more photos? You have over 10,000 views already----


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your stealing whitespace from your art with all the extra information. Nobody is going to stop and read it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I enjoyed the video, and the sculptures are gorgeous.


----------

